# Update your Signature with the Film Schools that you have applied to and your application status.



## Chris W (Feb 24, 2015)

@Layne Inselman has an awesome idea to put the schools you're applying to and the status of the applications in your signature.

See his example here:



> MFA Directing/Producing Applicant for 2015!
> As of 2/24:
> USC - Waiting | Chapman - Waiting | FSU - Interview | LMU - Waiting | DePaul - Accepted



2015 Interviews - Acceptances - Rejections

*You could also put the date you applied and the date you found out... That would be helpful to everyone!*

Get on it! 

To edit your signature use this link:

https://www.filmschool.org/account/signature


----------

